# February Lady for Aunt Barb



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I hesitated posting my finished sweater. I had posted a photo including part of the lacework when asking a question regarding the bind-off. A member pointed out that in one of the lace repeats i had (mistakenly) added an extra row. Usually I can spot a mistake right away, being forced to tink or frog until the dastardly error is removed. In this case I could NOT find the mistake, neither could many who saw the sweater. Even my husband who is notorious for being able to see the most minute flaw in any item couldn't see it when it was pointed out to him. Well, I am not perfect, so why should my WORK be.... Please, do be kind if you also see it.

The pattern was one of the BEST I have ever used for knitting a top down sweater (which is the ONLY kind I use) and could be modified in endless ways by lengthing or shortening the sleeves, changing the lace pattern, adding waist shaping, the edging pattern..... anything. The sweater had a unique way of adding the sleeves to the body and there was NO hole in the underarm to stitch up... REALLY. 

The pattern is February Lady Sweater and is free on Ravelry. I used acrylic since Aunt Barb doesn't like to hand wash... who does? I used size 8 needles and the size is medium.


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

What a wonderful gift
Happy knitting


----------



## ritter (Mar 19, 2011)

It look great!!!! Boy of I could knit this nice i'd be so happy


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow!!! Your Aunt Barb is certainly going to appreciatte this gift!!! It is stunning!!!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

I think it is gorgeous. I dont see a flaw


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice. Like the color.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Amy, wow you are fast! This is beautiful, and I know your Aunt Barb will love it. Do not see any flaws...great work (as usual.)Thanks for the pattern.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful, love the color.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful! Blue oh I do love blue, and the work is so good. I wasn't looking for a flaw, just at the color and craftmanship (craft woman ship) Sandi


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Oh, my, that is lovely! I have the February Lady pattern but yours looks sooooo much better than the pattern example that now I want to get right on it! I think the dark green for the pattern example doesn't show the detail nearly as well as yours.

And sorry but I don't believe in looking for mistakes in the hand work of others, just not my style. But if it makes you feel better, certainly nothing jumped out as amiss.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I think it looks great!...And I know it will keep her warm. What are mistakes but a new design happening. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Please don't worry about whatever mistake is there IF there is one, which I can't see-- I looked closely and can't see it. I know a lot of people are not like me, but unless a mistake is glaring, I usually don't worry about it . People look at the whole object and if someone wants to check each item for a mistake so be it. I think your sweater is absolutely beautiful and I do hope you will not give it another thought. 

You are a wonderful knitter and should not ever apologize for your work - it is outstanding! Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What mistake?? It is gorgeous!


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

This sweater is lovely. I really looked for this mistake (only because you mentioned it) and, honestly, I couldn't find any. You did a beautiful job, something to be very proud of.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I never saw the mistake, and like Shirley said, if the mistake is not glaring, I ignore it if I am way beyond that point.

Your sweater is beautiful. I like the crochet around the neck. I did I-cord but think the crochet is an extra nice touch.

I did not do the row of yarn-overs but kept increasing to the required number of stitches. I made the FLS as part of a knit-along and about half of us did not do YO's and half did., 

Lucky Aunt Barb.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely compliments. I neglected to add that when I was in the process of knitting the sweater I did question the YO row. It looked TOTALLY wrong until I got to the lace part and then it made sense. However, I would NOT do it again. Just my preference.


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

It's beautiful and just my size if you are looking for a home for it
Patti


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Your jacket is beautiful...and the colour too. Mistake?...ignore. Beautiful work and your aunt will look a treat in it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the YO row. This is such a pretty pattern and I have seen a couple of beautiful examples here on KP.. Now I want to do one..... Love your color choice and also like the "no button" style. It would look great with a shawl pin, if you did want to close it... Aunt Barb is a lucky lady indeed. Your projects are always lovely and well executed... I think there was a bad angle on the camera on your first picture... I see only perfect stitches...


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Your sweater looks great. I started this same sweater a few months back and didn't like the yarn I selected for it, so it is now just a UFO. But, I love the pattern, and yours looks great in Acrylic. I will definitely have to come back and make this. I see absolutely no mistakes in your picture. And, if there is one, well, it just adds character to the sweater. You do great work on all your projects.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the sweater, the pattern really stands out in that colour.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks great to me! Excellent job!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautifully done. Didnt notice any mistake, but isnt that what makes us normal.
Best wishes


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a beautiful gift,your wotk is beautiful and so is the colour.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i love this design. it is on my to do list. i love the colour you used. it looks fresh snd clean in the pale blue. just right for spring and summer


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

really sweet little cardi. If you don't mention a mistake then no one will look for one and it doesn't matter anyway. Just look how perfectly lovely this is.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

i think its lovely!!! i'm putting it on my to do list!


----------



## NYKnitter (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Why would anybody worry about a mistake in a lovely sweater like that.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty! nice color.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't worry I did the same, just finished a cardi, which I did the bottom in a lace patttern, It was only when I put the garment together that I noticed a mistake on one row on the back, well I wasn't about to unpick it all, so I knitted a band (belt) and attached it to the back, just going to add some crocheted buttons, then I will post it so you can see. I think I covered the mistake pretty well,


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice, beautiful color, too.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's beautiful, and such a pretty blue. One for my bucket to do list for myself.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

That is just fabulous. The color is wonderful also. Remember the beauty of handmade items is that they are NOT perfect. Ask any one who knows the craft and Ill bet 98% of them have a "glitch" someplace. That is what makes the piece perfect!! Don't you worry, it is beautiful and I saw no mistake because I was looking at the beauty. If there is one, it is not noticeable. You just keep posting pictures of your wonderful work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is lovely and blue to boot!! My favorite color.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It beautiful..it amazes me that some people look to see if they can find flaws instead of the overall finished results (must have used a magnifyer) You did an outstanding job!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

The beauty is in the imperfections.


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

I am doing this sweater also. Your cast on stitches on the neck look better than mine. You did a beautiful job. I can't wait to get mine done but I have to go slow or my hands will hurt too much. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Amy it turned out just beautiful..
Maybe ONE brooch type button at top for a bit of sparkle?
I love it!!!


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

just the kind of make i like well done


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Aunt Barb is going to love your sweater. Your knitting is gorgeous and mistake? I don't see any mistake. It is knit beautifully and the color is so pretty in blue! Thanks for sharing your lovely work. ;0)


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is very pretty.Love the pattern and color.


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

So pretty,it's in my stash to do but as yet, not on needles.I have some pretty mauve Rowan yarn to knit it out of.great job!!


----------



## PMS (Apr 7, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

beautiful sweater love the color. GREAT job


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for directing us to the pattern. Your work is lovely. I love the color. I also agree about the machine wash & dry especially for gifts.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

The sweater is beautiful, mistake or not. If it was a gift for me, I would wear it proudly. I too, thank you for the pattern. It is on my to-do list.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Very pretty. love the soft color


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

It turned out great. I love the color.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Really pretty! Mistakes are your signature, not a flaw. And I don't believe there's a single flaw in that sweater!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful' She is going to love it.


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

I love this sweater and you did a beautiful job. Could you tell me where I could find this pattern. I would like to make this for my daughter.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I hesitated posting my finished sweater. I had posted a photo including part of the lacework when asking a question regarding the bind-off. A member pointed out that in one of the lace repeats i had (mistakenly) added an extra row. Usually I can spot a mistake right away, being forced to tink or frog until the dastardly error is removed. In this case I could NOT find the mistake, neither could many who saw the sweater. Even my husband who is notorious for being able to see the most minute flaw in any item couldn't see it when it was pointed out to him. Well, I am not perfect, so why should my WORK be.... Please, do be kind if you also see it.
> 
> The pattern was one of the BEST I have ever used for knitting a top down sweater (which is the ONLY kind I use) and could be modified in endless ways by lengthing or shortening the sleeves, changing the lace pattern, adding waist shaping, the edging pattern..... anything. The sweater had a unique way of adding the sleeves to the body and there was NO hole in the underarm to stitch up... REALLY.
> 
> The pattern is February Lady Sweater and is free on Ravelry. I used acrylic since Aunt Barb doesn't like to hand wash... who does? I used size 8 needles and the size is medium.


Beautiful! Been thinking about making this one myself, for myself. Looks like I'll to do it!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweater & beautiful color. Lucky recipient. Great work.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater, and your Aunt Barb will enjoy this so much. Even more so because you made it for her. What a treasure


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Another beauty Amy!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely pattern, color, & work. Can I be your Aunt Barb so you'll make me one? LOL


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful work. I don't see any flaws and if someone does it's just ill-mannered to point it out. These articles are labors of LOVE and folks need to try being nice not mean.
I wish I could do such lovely work and I'm glad you didn't let the negativity stop you.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I hesitated posting my finished sweater. I had posted a photo including part of the lacework when asking a question regarding the bind-off. A member pointed out that in one of the lace repeats i had (mistakenly) added an extra row. Usually I can spot a mistake right away, being forced to tink or frog until the dastardly error is removed. In this case I could NOT find the mistake, neither could many who saw the sweater. Even my husband who is notorious for being able to see the most minute flaw in any item couldn't see it when it was pointed out to him. Well, I am not perfect, so why should my WORK be.... Please, do be kind if you also see it.
> 
> The pattern was one of the BEST I have ever used for knitting a top down sweater (which is the ONLY kind I use) and could be modified in endless ways by lengthing or shortening the sleeves, changing the lace pattern, adding waist shaping, the edging pattern..... anything. The sweater had a unique way of adding the sleeves to the body and there was NO hole in the underarm to stitch up... REALLY.
> 
> The pattern is February Lady Sweater and is free on Ravelry. I used acrylic since Aunt Barb doesn't like to hand wash... who does? I used size 8 needles and the size is medium.


Aunt Barb is a lucky lady. The style of cardigan is truly lovely and the color is very pleasing to the eye. Love the open style.
Thank you for sharing. DeeDee


----------



## Sarahb69 (Apr 11, 2012)

Beautiful gift, I'm sure it will be loved!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I turned out very NICE!!!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Amy, your work is superb. I didn't look for mistake. If there is one, it doesn't jump out at you. This is just such a versatile pattern. I love the color. Am sure Aunt Barb will absolutely love it.


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

I am going to make this sweater for my daughter for Christmas but the guage on the pattern is 18 stitches to 4" - is this not heavier yarn than worsted weight.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Just lovely!


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

Flaw? What Flaw? What a beautiful sweater, love the lace design used.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Amyknits! Your sweater looks great, and I am sure Aunt Barb will love it!! I've made sure to note the pattern to omit the eyelets....it looks just fine with them, but I agree with you it will look fine without them, too! You sure are a speedy knitter, and what a super finished product! Great job!!!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, Shirley, I think your work is perfect, I could not see the flaw, your Aunt will be thrilled as the work is beautiful.You always do a great job. Love it and thanks for the link.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

How pretty is that sweater. I love it an why would I look to see if I could find a mistake? Looks great.


----------



## Catperson (Jun 12, 2011)

It is beautiful. That is all I see!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

It's beautiful cardigan.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I love your sweater and I'm sure Aunt Barb will too!


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful job! And I really like the look without the buttons.


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I think it's beautiful, and I love the color.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Amy I love your sweater! thanks so much for letting us know where to find pattern.


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

Very pretty; I'm sure that your aunt will love it. Makes me want to go knit one just like it. :thumbup:


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad to see the finished product. It looks lovely.
I have just the yarn for it, a marled tan, up north in East Amherst. ( I am still in FL,) so it will have to wait. I will use the variegated yarn, (based on your suggestion from the pervious thread)and see how it goes.
Again, great work.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi..... beautiful sweater. Forget the mistake. If you have to send out a "hunting party" to find it, it is NOT worth worrying about. A mistake makes it "hand-made", which is a blessed gift to anyone: love, time, attention, and energy! Not to worry!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

PS...I love the "no button" look ... I never button sweaters and think this makes for "cleaner" lines...love it!


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

On the right side (if wearing it), about 3 or 4 patterns up and two or three pattern repeats in from the edge. 

Sharon


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful...color and workmanship...just beautiful.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very pretty! She'll enjoy your handiwork and all the love you put in it!!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Love the top down patterns. I have never made anything for myself as it always turns out big and I am always hot. I am going to try this with figuring weight yarn. Your work is perfect. If you can't see the flaw, nobody else will.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's a beautiful sweater. Makes me want to knit it! In the picture it looks perfect. I have never knitted a thing without some kind of mistake. Most people wouldn't notice any way.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Your sweater is lovely and the color is one of my favorites. Instead of buttons you can always use a shawl pin which gives you the option to close or not without the look of button holes.


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Your aunt is going to love this pretty sweater. I like the lace pattern. It has a nice drape to it.


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

mthrift said:


> Hi..... beautiful sweater. Forget the mistake. If you have to send out a "hunting party" to find it, it is NOT worth worrying about. A mistake makes it "hand-made", which is a blessed gift to anyone: love, time, attention, and energy! Not to worry!


Think of the tags on alot of store sweaters: Nubs and apparent imperfections simply highlight the natural beauty of the yarn and the handmade quality of the article.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I couldn't see the mistake, looks great to me.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

beautiful job! If there is a mistake (which I didn't see), as my mother always said - "It'll never be noticed on a trottin' horse."


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice sweater, great work!!


----------



## Cloey (Feb 12, 2012)

Really beautiful


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I do love your yarn color choice. Wonderful blue. Your work looks so nice that I may have to try this pattern out. I have only done a vest before, no sweaters. The top down style sounds interesting. Great comment from Colorado knits as I do not see any issues with your work either.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful and I'm sure your aunt will appreciate and enjoy it.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I can't see any errors. It looks great.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh wow - the sweater is absolutely beautiful. Your work is truly excellent. 

I"m going to check out the pattern.


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

Ilove your sweater and that is a great pattern.Sandy


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

NOPE don't see it :] Must be OK


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

very pretty your work & the color too...love it!


----------



## lala57 (Jul 19, 2011)

Its beautiful


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

love the sweater and the color is awesome.....


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

The sweater is lovely and will be a treasured gift.


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

All I see is a beautiful piece of knitting!


AmyKnits said:


> I hesitated posting my finished sweater. I had posted a photo including part of the lacework when asking a question regarding the bind-off. A member pointed out that in one of the lace repeats i had (mistakenly) added an extra row. Usually I can spot a mistake right away, being forced to tink or frog until the dastardly error is removed. In this case I could NOT find the mistake, neither could many who saw the sweater. Even my husband who is notorious for being able to see the most minute flaw in any item couldn't see it when it was pointed out to him. Well, I am not perfect, so why should my WORK be.... Please, do be kind if you also see it.
> 
> The pattern was one of the BEST I have ever used for knitting a top down sweater (which is the ONLY kind I use) and could be modified in endless ways by lengthing or shortening the sleeves, changing the lace pattern, adding waist shaping, the edging pattern..... anything. The sweater had a unique way of adding the sleeves to the body and there was NO hole in the underarm to stitch up... REALLY.
> 
> The pattern is February Lady Sweater and is free on Ravelry. I used acrylic since Aunt Barb doesn't like to hand wash... who does? I used size 8 needles and the size is medium.


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

O i love it. Never mind those people that r criticle of work. not what this site is about.. if it is constructive critisiam, thats different, but this looks like something i would love to try, haven't knitted a sweater in 50 years. the one and only sweater i knitted was for my husband, the sleeves were way to long but he loved it and wore it hunting because it was so warm, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I hesitated posting my finished sweater. I had posted a photo including part of the lacework when asking a question regarding the bind-off. A member pointed out that in one of the lace repeats i had (mistakenly) added an extra row. Usually I can spot a mistake right away, being forced to tink or frog until the dastardly error is removed. In this case I could NOT find the mistake, neither could many who saw the sweater. Even my husband who is notorious for being able to see the most minute flaw in any item couldn't see it when it was pointed out to him. Well, I am not perfect, so why should my WORK be.... Please, do be kind if you also see it.
> 
> The pattern was one of the BEST I have ever used for knitting a top down sweater (which is the ONLY kind I use) and could be modified in endless ways by lengthing or shortening the sleeves, changing the lace pattern, adding waist shaping, the edging pattern..... anything. The sweater had a unique way of adding the sleeves to the body and there was NO hole in the underarm to stitch up... REALLY.
> 
> The pattern is February Lady Sweater and is free on Ravelry. I used acrylic since Aunt Barb doesn't like to hand wash... who does? I used size 8 needles and the size is medium.


Hey this looks great. Who looks for mistakes in someone else work!!!???

Seriously I do like this pattern I have been looking for something like this and know just the yarn I'll use. Thank you


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Amy I can't see a flaw just a beautiful cardigan. Its lovely well done.


----------



## kiwigirl (Jan 14, 2012)

I love this pattern. Where can I get it?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I hesitated posting my finished sweater. I had posted a photo including part of the lacework when asking a question regarding the bind-off. A member pointed out that in one of the lace repeats i had (mistakenly) added an extra row. Usually I can spot a mistake right away, being forced to tink or frog until the dastardly error is removed. In this case I could NOT find the mistake, neither could many who saw the sweater. Even my husband who is notorious for being able to see the most minute flaw in any item couldn't see it when it was pointed out to him. Well, I am not perfect, so why should my WORK be.... Please, do be kind if you also see it.
> 
> The pattern was one of the BEST I have ever used for knitting a top down sweater (which is the ONLY kind I use) and could be modified in endless ways by lengthing or shortening the sleeves, changing the lace pattern, adding waist shaping, the edging pattern..... anything. The sweater had a unique way of adding the sleeves to the body and there was NO hole in the underarm to stitch up... REALLY.
> 
> The pattern is February Lady Sweater and is free on Ravelry. I used acrylic since Aunt Barb doesn't like to hand wash... who does? I used size 8 needles and the size is medium.


Amy it's beautiful- you inspire me! The blue is my favorite color. I'm sure your aunt will enjoy it for years to come. Good job.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

How beautiful! This is such a pretty pattern and I love it in blue!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for posting this gorgeous sweater. Beautiful work and Aunt Barb will just love it. Lots of people out here looking at this will wish they were Aunt Barb.


----------



## wvmountain2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, whatever mistake & where ever it is, makes it one of a kind & worth more. Aunt Barb should be pleased with the "one of a kind" & I know this Barb would love to have it.


----------



## oliviatb (Nov 11, 2011)

oh i love it , it came out so pretty i am going to make one for my sister in law and myself.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and lovely work!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful. She's going to love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

That is beautiful and I'm sure your Aunt Barb will love it. I know I would.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

That is beautiful and I'm sure your Aunt Barb will love it. I know I would.

Sorry, hit send twice but I still love it.


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

@amyknits I love this pattern thnks for sharing Im gonn have to try it, and don't worry about the mistake Im sure no one will see it and besides it was made from the heart with love..


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

lovely, I really like the color.


----------



## Sunshine Knitter (Oct 30, 2011)

This is a beautiful sweater, and I really like the pattern. I enjoy knitting sweaters too. I rarely knit a sweater that I do not find a flaw after it is completed. Yours looks absolutely perfect, and I guess I am surprised that anyone would even mention it if they saw a flaw. It must have been a camera angle or something, because it looks perfect to me! Keep those needles going and be sure and continue to share your pretty projects with all of us here at KP!!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I hesitated posting my finished sweater. I had posted a photo including part of the lacework when asking a question regarding the bind-off. A member pointed out that in one of the lace repeats i had (mistakenly) added an extra row. Usually I can spot a mistake right away, being forced to tink or frog until the dastardly error is removed. In this case I could NOT find the mistake, neither could many who saw the sweater. Even my husband who is notorious for being able to see the most minute flaw in any item couldn't see it when it was pointed out to him. Well, I am not perfect, so why should my WORK be.... Please, do be kind if you also see it.
> 
> The pattern was one of the BEST I have ever used for knitting a top down sweater (which is the ONLY kind I use) and could be modified in endless ways by lengthing or shortening the sleeves, changing the lace pattern, adding waist shaping, the edging pattern..... anything. The sweater had a unique way of adding the sleeves to the body and there was NO hole in the underarm to stitch up... REALLY.
> 
> The pattern is February Lady Sweater and is free on Ravelry. I used acrylic since Aunt Barb doesn't like to hand wash... who does? I used size 8 needles and the size is medium.


It is lovely! I had almost started one this afternoon and then decided I needed to finish a couple of the kids things for The Open Door Mission. I've been doing so many of these simple things that when I looked the instructions over it was a little daunting. I bought some Ice yarn from Yarn Paradise which was just delivered this morning so surely that must be a sign I should start this, right?

Looking at your fantastic sweater has me convinced. So nice! All the raves about the pattern had spurred me on. I hope the pattern will work for the short and round. Me.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Fantastic gift for anyone. I am sure you Aunt is going to enjoy it eveyr time she wears it.
I didn't see any mistake, and if we were all perfect there would be no need foer pencils to have erasers.
Looking forward to working on this project when I finish my others, that are 4 works in progress.


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

The sweater is beautiful! And only God is perfect!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Very lovely.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Love that sweater, good work


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

beautiful sweater. i looked up the pattern when you posted your question and decided it's time to make something for myself. bought the yarn friday and knitted the first three rows today. i had a baby blanket to finish, but wanted to try out the yarn and circular needle. thanks for your original post that led me to the pattern. happy knitting.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it and your work is remarkable! Don't worry about small errors (I usually don't). A finished garment (blanket, toy, you name it) is always admired and there are all sorts of people out there who say "I could never accomplish that".


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Your cardigan is great... hand crafted are just that..no two alike. There are no such things as mistakes, just a little poetic license from the pattern. I love it and if there are those who have to examine all with a microscope, let them. God knows what will be said when I put up my next post. It will be a while. Love the sweater and color and you have a great heart to do that much work for someone else.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I love your sweater. I think you did a great job. lrmayknit


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

Your sweater is very pretty. Can not see any mistake in it at all. Godd work


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Your work is flawless and I agree with the others you have nothing to apologize for as I remember I had a gull missing on my huge Aran knit afghan 20 years ago and the teacher said, "It just flew away, Joe!" I love that. he he.


----------



## k hill (Nov 2, 2011)

I love it, looks beautiful


----------



## crochetlady001 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh,I really like you sweater. Right up my alley. I've been looking for a pattern for myself, and I think this may be it. Great work, and forget about any mistake someone MAY have picked up on. You did a GREAT job, and it will make a fantastic present.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

you have done one row to many in the 2nd pattern. but i only picked it up as i have been knitting since I was two and now 60. very hard to see and I am sure the person you are giving it to won't care beautiful job


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

It sure looks great to me! Your Aunt Barb is gonna love it!! Well done!!


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

Love it! Could be dressy or casual...I love versatile knits!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

What a wonderful and PERFECT gift. I am sure it will be worn with pride and admired. It is indeed a lovely calming colour. I like it and as I have never tried a top down garment, your positive words have inspired me.

Thanks


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

Wish I was the Aunt Barb you are giving this too!

Barbs. X


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

I couldn't see a mistake in the knitting but even if someone did why in the world would they say anything. Very insensitive if you ask me. I love the sweater and have downloaded the pattern. Will be going into town to get the wool. I am going to make this for my daughter for Christmas. thanks for sharing.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

It is lovely and well done. I have that on my endless "to do" list.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

The sweater is a beauty. Can I be your Aunt Diane?


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

You did a beautiful job. Your Aunt Barb will love this sweater.


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

what mistake...?
you just altered the pattern!
nice job.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I will never understand the need some knitters have to point out another knitter's mistakes unless specifically asked to do so. So rude.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

Can I be your Aunt. This pattern looks so comfortable. Yours is beautiful.


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

It is comfortable.I have knit a few for other people.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and beautifully done!


----------



## nbuch4242 (Mar 16, 2011)

The sweater is beautiful. Really like it. You are one talented lady.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is a photo of Aunt Barb wearing her February Lady Sweater at a Birthday Party last weekend.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting it again. It is elegant and I know your Aunt Barb will enjoy it. 

Also, your resemblance to her is remarkable!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Here is a photo of Aunt Barb wearing her February Lady Sweater at a Birthday Party last weekend.


Lovely. The sweater is nice, too.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

maryjaye said:


> Thanks for posting it again. It is elegant and I know your Aunt Barb will enjoy it.
> 
> Also, your resemblance to her is remarkable!


I have to giggle because EVERYONE says that Aunt Barb and I look alike. We aren't even related. She is married to my Mom's brother, my Uncle. We work together (in a Dr. Office) and patients tell her and I all the time that we look like each other. We giggle and don't mention that we aren't related. You are not the only one to comment on that.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> maryjaye said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting it again. It is elegant and I know your Aunt Barb will enjoy it.
> ...


Love it!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Here is a photo of Aunt Barb wearing her February Lady Sweater at a Birthday Party last weekend.


Looks fantastic! Great job.


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

I like it...you did a lovely job!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

The only mistake is you being so hard on YOU!
It is gorgeous and I am sure your Aunt will wear it proudly.
You did a great job, love the color and love the light airy bottom to the sweater.
It looks lovely,
Linda


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your sweater is just beautiful, and a lovely shade of blue. This one I will definitely be making for myself.........to try the top down method, which we don't have here in the UK.


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Lovely jacket. Great idea to leave the buttons off. I love it


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Lovely jacket. Great idea to leave the buttons off. I love it


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL Absolutely beautiful and No I can't see any mistake at all. You are so clever.


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful! I surely don't see any mistake but I do see a comfortable cardigan. I have to tell you I attempted making it for my daughter and frogged it because I wasn't pleased with my lace pattern attempt. But, I will try it again sometime. The color is beautiful too.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful work. Your Aunt Barb should love it.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I love it, Amy!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> beautiful and lovely color :thumbup:


April fools a bit late. It really looks like something you would wear in bed to read a book. Like a bed jacket. Sorry Amy/Annelisse I know you spent tons of your precious time today searching for my KP posts today to add to your Ravelry project pages as Annelisse but honesty is best old girl.
I do not think you blocked this piece it looks very bad.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Katsch said:


> April fools a bit late. It really looks like something you would wear in bed to read a book. Like a bed jacket. Sorry Amy/Annelisse I know you spent tons of your precious time today searching for my KP posts today to add to your Ravelry project pages as Annelisse but honesty is best old girl.
> I do not think you blocked this piece it looks very bad.


The fact that AmyKnits/Annelisse spent all that time looking up every post you've ever made on her projects and put them on another forum simply proves what we've known all along - your opinion is VERY important to her. She always claimed that you were jealous of her, we know for sure now that it's the other way around. Why else would she want everyone all over the world to see what you said? Since she can't post here anymore, she figures she'll go to a bigger audience. It's sad enough that she has to make up profiles to make comments on her own work, so she's going to use the ones that mean the most to her. She must have a very sad, unfulfilled life to have to use the comments of a complete stranger to make her feel worthwhile. I almost feel sorry for her. Almost. But not quite.


----------

